# Annual poodle picnic......



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Chantel shows Song and Angel how the big girls play.










Chantel retrieves a ball in the crystal clear water.










WHERE is that ball?










Mandy...related to Adrienne Smith's Lichen from Carol Beresh's litter.










Karen leads the poodles down for some dock diving....well, at least her two dock dived.










Karen's boy, Chaz, brining in a ball after diving off the dock.










Karen's girl, Sky, after a dock dive.










Angel making some tracks!










Yes! Chaz is in there somewhere.










Chaz swimming in crystal clear water.










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Sky and Chaz swim out for yet another ball.










Yeeeeaaahh.......maybe next year! (Haley, Angel & Song)










I'll look at it, but you can't make me go in it!










Karen's father's beautiful gardens.



















Billy being picture perfect.










Judd, a sweetheart of a red boy.










I wonder who has the treats? LOL Oh, it's karen!










A little agility testing for the girls. Song










Song will do anything for a treat. She's strongly food motivated, YES!










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It's Angel's turn.










Good form for a baby.










Chantel tries the baby jump.










Now it is Haley's turn.










Over and down Haley.










Song takes a break. She got over exuberant playing chase with her sisters. She was running full tilt when she turned to look back at Angel. At that point, she ran right into a trailer giving herself a good bump under her eye and scaring us half to death. She had a half closed eye for part of the day, and I gave her a baby aspirin for pain. It didn't slow her down for long!










I'm first up the rock! No, you're not. I'm first! Girls, stop arguing already.










What is that look, Song?! OMG! 










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Velma, Karen's 12-year-old toy.










OH, MY! THOSE ARE NOT OUR KIDS! HONESTLY! (Song & Haley)










NEITHER ARE THESE! (Song & Angel)










Sky shows off her agility work.





































Time for Chaz to show us what he can do. Haley & Angel watching.










Nice form.



















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Perfect tire shot!










And.....a perfect butt shot! LOL










I loved watching Chaz work!










Now, Chantel gets a shot at the high jump. Ummmmm.....I said high jump; not jump out of the camera frame...LOL










And again....










And.....again.... Geeze, Chantel! Are you going for the Olympics?!










OKAY! Now that's more like it!










The high bar queen!










Who needs a boat and a motor?!








_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Perfect tire shot!










And.....a perfect butt shot! LOL










I loved watching Chaz work!










Now, Chantel gets a shot at the high jump. Ummmmm.....I said high jump; not jump out of the camera frame...LOL










And again....










And.....again.... Geeze, Chantel! Are you going for the Olympics?!










OKAY! Now that's more like it!










The high bar queen!










Who needs a boat and a motor?!








_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Come get me if you dare!










Billy and Chantel playing with their new friend Judd.










Judd's got some nice style.










Desert Camo? Very clever Angel.










Scene (seen) from the shore.










A Haley side attack!










Angel in her own personal little cove.










Holy Sands-a-flyin'! Angel, Chantel and Haley really cut it up.










My babes....Billy and Song










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My silver back, Billy.










Haley takes a breather.










Song.....










SONG! You are such an instigator! 










Song playing nice with Angel while Haley digs a hole for their new treasure.










Billy in profile.










Mercy, a brindled phantom.










Judd










Mercy










Everyone hanging out.











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Sky










Billy on the other side of the bay.










Chaz



















Song looking like a soaking wet devil.










Glad I wasn't near her when she did this!










Haley doing a nice, calm swim. 










Haley looking for sea shells. Oh, no, Haley! This isn't the ocean.










Angel, Billy and Song










Oh, my gosh! Don't tell our mom's we did this. If they don't find the body, they'll never know!










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Bill relaxing after a long day on the beach. WAIT! Bill never has a long day!










Saying goodbye to a new playground.










Actually, Billy got in the back of the car a little earlier and refused to get out. He was letting us know that he had enough fun for the day and was ready to go home! What a guy!

Hope you had fun at the poodle picnic._


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Terrific pictures as usual! I felt like I was there frolicing with the spoos. Your puppies are growing up so fast! What I want to know is who brushed them after all that fun and frolic?  Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

outwest said:


> Terrific pictures as usual! I felt like I was there frolicing with the spoos. Your puppies are growing up so fast! What I want to know is who brushed them after all that fun and frolic?  Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing them.


_Thank you.

None other than Dianne and I of course! LOL We have great fun with our spoos, but we also get the work that goes with it. Billy is easy, but song has to be washed and dried and brushed. Did that sound like I was doing a load of laundry?!_


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! Almost felt like I was there too!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_I. want. to. come. live. with. you._
(dictated by Chagall)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> _I. want. to. come. live. with. you._
> (dictated by Chagall)


_Chagall, I will fix a room for you and you can bring your mom with you too. We will have loads of fun and I know you will both fit right in!_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Chagall, I will fix a room for you and you can bring your mom with you too. We will have loads of fun and I know you will both fit right in!_


Packing now! Mom can sleep on the floor.:smile-big:


----------



## Katie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for these wonderful photos. I wish I had your ability with a camera!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Your shots are amazing. Such gorgeous poodles, every one of them. That brindle phantom is one interesting looking dog!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Sookster said:


> That brindle phantom is one interesting looking dog!


My thoughts exactly! Can't say I've ever seen one in person. Maybe at Poodle Day 
Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------

